# full tank shot



## killarbee

Keep in mind that this is a LOW res pic and that my photographic skills aren't the best









View attachment 76407


Some FAQ's :


> *What kind of filtration system do you use ?*
> I use a high pressure pond filter from the brand ubbink that'll do 2500 - 3000 liters per hour. And i have an extra pump that's only there for the flow. Sort of powerhead idea.
> 
> *What did you use to make the background?*
> I used a couple of materials:
> ■ Expanding foam called "great stuff"
> ■ "Polystyrene foam plates"
> ■ Tile Glue a "705 watertight tile adhesive" variant
> ■ Different colors "Acrylic paint"
> ■ "Polyester"
> ■ Silicon sealant "Aqua Mate Sealant"
> ■ And a good amount of patience!
> 
> *How many fish are in there?*
> At this moment there are 14 x Pygocentrus Nattereri 7-10 inch (=20-25cm) in the tank.
> 
> *How big is the tank ?*
> It's a glass tank with the capacity of 237.8 us gal (=900 liters) wich measures 9.843 ft (=300cm) wide x 1.64 ft (=50cm) deep x 1.969 ft (=60cm) high.


----------



## S.Altuveiss

Nice Tank!


----------



## Joga Bonito

amazing tank


----------



## Fomoris

Awesome tank


----------



## jan

Your tank is still one of the most impressive and natural ones on the board. I don't think it is strange that your pygo's just keep on breeding. There is so much love in that tank.....


----------



## killarbee

thnx guys


----------



## Slim

Still the best looking tank Ive ever seen Killar. Truly amazing.


----------



## rchan11

Tank of the month.


----------



## blindside

that tank is flawless, nice one mate

ian


----------



## fishofury

Amazing set up.


----------



## dutchfrompredator




----------



## Genin

freakin sweet!


----------



## Gordeez




----------



## killarbee

thnx again guys ..


----------



## Pat

The best I've ever seen. Post more pics!


----------



## RB 32

Great looking Tank,nice work.


----------



## NIKE

yep i gotta hand it to ya! thats some fine work/art that you did on that tank. And seeing all those solid black caudal fins on them natts







they seem to think so too


----------



## LOON

Very nice !


----------



## killarbee

NIKE said:


> yep i gotta hand it to ya! thats some fine work/art that you did on that tank. And seeing all those solid black caudal fins on them natts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they seem to think so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1195037[/snapback]​


thnx







and yeah they are going crazy ... the only thing is I get clear eggs everytime .. the males don't do their job right


----------



## Azeral




----------



## killerbee

what can i say that has not already been


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Very natural look, excellent scaping idea, looks A+ IMO

Great job


----------



## ineedabox

Niiiiice tank man. Killer latin skills too.


----------



## "qickshot"

sweet tank man


----------



## Cobra

Your tank just keeps looking better and better as it matures! The background looks very natural now.


----------



## killarbee

Thnx


















Cobra said:


> Your tank just keeps looking better and better as it matures! The background looks very natural now.
> [snapback]1196422[/snapback]​


----------



## DepH

Nice tank, and very nice reds.
Why are they so dark-blue colored? I like them dark, very cool.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Nothing to say but:







and







and


----------



## jahnke31

that tank is awesome!!!


----------



## Stugge

Omg thats the best I have seen









Damn you for making me work on my setup again


----------



## Judazzz

killarbee said:


> and yeah they are going crazy ... the only thing is I get clear eggs everytime .. the males don't do their job right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1195463[/snapback]​


Maybe you should add some plant fertilizer: you might get piranha vegetables
















It's a beautiful picture, but no picture will, can do that tank justice: only if you're standing in front of it you'll be able to appreciate the sheer immenseness and awesomeness of that tank


----------



## killarbee

Thnx Jonas











DepH said:


> Nice tank, and very nice reds.
> Why are they so dark-blue colored? I like them dark, very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1198741[/snapback]​


they are so dark because they are in breeding colors on the picture .. atm they have normal adult p colors.



Stugge said:


> Omg thats the best I have seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you for making me work on my setup again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1199830[/snapback]​


Great, feels good to inspirate people to get things done


----------



## bjones27406

amazing tank


----------



## remyo

very very nice


----------



## Sheppard

Simply amazing








A beautiful picture

Well done


----------



## fliptasciouz

Stugge said:


> Omg thats the best I have seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you for making me work on my setup again :rasp:
> [snapback]1199830[/snapback]​


Me too...


----------



## Onion

I stick to the crowd and say f*cking NICE and realistic tank and setup!
It really shows that youre not a noob on piranhas!


----------



## TheTyeMan

Dude that is amazing


----------



## Kemper1989

ya, thats a sweet tank for P's


----------



## HighPiranha

Very very nice :nod:


----------



## killarbee




----------



## datang1

awesome set-up man. looks like a pic taken from their natural habbitat. they look very homely.







more pics would b cool.


----------



## deezdrama

wow thats awesome!!!! what kind of background is that??? We need some big high res pics!!!!


----------

